# Invader Zim Returns?



## Furiianda (Mar 1, 2011)

Is this right?

Apparently if enough copies of this DVD sell Nickelodeon will consider buying Invader Zim for more production season things! It's in the comments there, and on wikipedia, and was mentioned by a friend of mine on xfire this morning.

...It also seems to be NTSC only and not shipped outside of the USA and Canada. ): But I'll order one if it isn't and I just misread it or something!

I know there are (or were) _plenty_ of Zim fans on the forum, so I thought I should uh, bring it to your attention! Yaaaay! And if you're not a fan, then you should probably buy it anyway. *cough*
(As for me, I spent my last weekend downloading all of it I was missing, after recently obtaining the first few episodes from a friend, and being really sad that I never watched it before...)

EDIT: This is kind of confusing but at least that uh, kinda dispels the "but the creator doesn't want to make any more episodes" rumors...? Maybe?


----------

